# Why, Why, Why



## Tough Old Man (Jul 6, 2006)

What in the world is going on. I can make everytype of gear and it comes out perfect. But when I make Tren A it is so cloudy it scares me. I just finished 50 mls @ 100 mgs and it looks like shit. I used grapeseed oil, 2% BA and 15% BB. 

I bring water in a pan to a boil and turn it off. I put the BA, BB and the powder in that water bath for 15 min's. That the only heat except for the oil I heat up to 275 degrees for 30 min's. 

I make all my gear the same way and it comes out clear as hell. This tren doesn't have swirls or if it does you can't see it because of the SMOG.


----------



## ZECH (Jul 6, 2006)

Have you tried any other type of oil? And just for giggles, try it at 75mg/ml. Most is that dosage.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jul 7, 2006)

dg806 said:
			
		

> Have you tried any other type of oil? And just for giggles, try it at 75mg/ml. Most is that dosage.


I have always used Grapeseed oil for my Tren A. Other gear I usally use sesame seed oil. I', starting to think that I'm getting it to hot. Maybe Tren can't handle the heat as well as other powders.


----------



## shlong (Dec 20, 2009)

*Propper ratio*

Ba 2% BB- 21% or lower mg's to 85/ml




Shlong Chemist


----------

